# When should change our motor home



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We have had our motorhome for just over three years and we usually change at four years.Just wondering what is the best time to change financially and practically.We have a Hymer 508 cl bought it new an have covered 24 thousand miles.We had thought of keeping it longer as it has all we want and we are more pleased with this than any of others.Thinking if its not broke don't fix it but don't want to lose too much when I change Presto


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've had this dilemma the last couple of years although my situation is a bit different. Our kontiki is a 1996 model so in May this Year we will have had it five years. 

I have looked at all sorts of vans but nothing ticks as Many boxes as our current van. The only benefit I can see for us changing is we will get something shiney and newer looking. Well that's not enough for me to get rid of Hank an probably £30k+.

He's just turned 70000 miles which is nothing for a commercial vehicle.

I would say if your happy and it all works then why change. I would have thought you have already had the biggest depreciation hit as well. Save the money and spend it on diesel!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> I have looked at all sorts of vans but nothing ticks as Many boxes as our current van. The only benefit I can see for us changing is we will get something shiney and newer looking. Well that's not enough for me to get rid of Hank an probably £30k+.
> 
> !


Don't bother, you would only break it.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are happy with it and nothing else trumps it, then keep it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As you say yourself, "If it aint broke".

You have probably personalised and added your accessories to your level. Do you really want to start all over again? 
You hear so many tragic stories about people selling old faithful and then ending up in tears over the new van and it's problems.

Ray.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys think we might keep it for a while just back from France and Spain.We have been going through our six weeks away,and can't think of one thing we needed and hadn't got.If the big price drop has happened why pay big money to change. Presto


----------

